# Staff Sgt. Jeremy Andrew Katzenberger K.I.A. June 14, 2011



## mich3/75 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/June/110615-01.html

*PRESS RELEASE: U.S. Army Ranger killed in combat*


U.S. Army Special Operations Command Public Affairs
FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, June 15, 2011) – A U.S. Army Ranger was killed in action on June 14 during combat operations in support of Operation Enduring Freedom in Afghanistan.  Staff Sgt. Jeremy Andrew Katzenberger was assigned to Company B, 1st Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, at Hunter Army Airfield, Ga.
He was killed by direct fire from enemy forces during a heavy firefight while conducting combat operations in Paktika Province.
A native of Weatherby Lake, Mo., Katzenberger enlisted in the U.S. Army in October 2004. For more than six years, Katzenberger served as a rifleman, automatic rifleman, team leader and Ranger squad leader in 1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regt.
The 75th Ranger Regt. has been continuously deployed to Afghanistan since October 2001.
“Staff Sgt. Katzenberger was a phenomenal Ranger who died while leading his men in an assault against our enemies. He died while protecting our Nation and we will not forget his sacrifice,” said Col. Michael Foster, commander, 1st Bn., 75th Ranger Regt. “He was universally respected by every member of this command and was a devoted, loving husband and proud father. Our thoughts and prayers go out to the entire Katzenberger family.”
Katzenberger previously served on four deployments to Iraq and this was his fourth deployment to Afghanistan.
“I wish the American people could truly understand the dedication and sacrifice that Staff Sgt. Jeremy Katzenberger made for his country. Since early 2005, Jeremy has either been in combat or training for combat. This was his eighth combat deployment,” said Col. Michael E. Kurilla, commander, 75th Ranger Regt. “Jeremy was the epitome of a Ranger squad leader; he is a hero to our Nation, the Army and his family.”
Katzenberger is survived by his wife Colleen A. (Montgomery) Katzenberger, son Everett James both of Richmond Hill, Ga., and his parents Robert and Peggy Katzenberger of Weatherby Lake, Mo.
For further information, media should contact the U.S. Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-6005, or after duty hours at 910-432-8650.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 17, 2011)

Rest in peace Ranger.

F.M.


----------



## tova (Jun 17, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Servimus (Jun 17, 2011)

RIP
Condolences to the family.


----------



## sfmike (Jun 17, 2011)

Blue skies, Ranger!

RLTW

Mike


----------



## surgicalcric (Jun 17, 2011)

Repose En Paix Ranger.

Blue Skies...

Crip


----------



## Dame (Jun 17, 2011)

Rest in peace, Ranger.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 17, 2011)

Rest Easy Ranger.


----------



## mike_cos (Jun 17, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Rest in peace SSG Katzenberger.


----------



## Lee175 (Sep 1, 2011)

I know it's an old thread. But I served with Katz and he was an excellent Ranger. He is definitely missed. One for the Airborne Ranger in the sky brother....


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sincere condolences. Rest in peace brother, RLTW.


----------

